# Anybody know if this site is legit?



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

www.examtitan.com

I keep failing my A+ exam, and am only good at hands on tests. I've done lots of side jobs working on computers, and everybody I helped said I need to do this for a living, and I agree.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

I think it looks legit, but don't really know if I should trust them or not. Please help.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

What have you been using to study? You have been studying for it right? It takes the average person about 200 hours of study time to be ready for A+ I've heard, so if you haven't at least put that much work into it don't get discouraged just keep studying. If you have studied that much and are still failing.....maybe forget about getting certified lol. Here are some great free videos to watch to help you prepare if you are more of a visual learner.
http://www.professormesser.com/free...essers-free-220-70x-comptia-a-training-course 
Mike Meyer's also has a good A+ study book out that you can find on amazon for like $30. I read all that and now am watching these videos to reinforce/review what I learned from the book. Almost ready to take the test . Oh and also the book comes with like 800 practice questions which should be helpful to you. 

Whatever you do don't pay examtitan.com that money. If it's discovered you got certified that way you'll probably be fired from and job you get, plus that sort of smells like a scam to be honest.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok, thanks for the reply. I did study a lot, not sure how many hours, but I bet it was over 200. I was at school, and that is all we did was study, take tests to get us ready, ect. 

I was in a bad accident, and my memory isn't good with certain things. It is getting better though. I have barely any feeling in my legs which is why I need to quit my full time job, and get a computer job or some job where I can sit most of the day. My legs are getting worse.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

I would not pay them as well...


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Do you think they are scammers as well? If it wasn't so much money I would try it out.


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

I've seen alot of talk in the IT world about certifications and what companies think is cheating regarding them. Brain dumps are one form of cheating and this would be another. Paying someone else to take the test for you is not a good idea and could possibly have you facing charges for fraud.

If your having that much trouble taking the A+ test, I would suggest looking to learn in a way that you do remember it. try looking at www.testout.com it's a training package that most people can follow and alot less cheaper for you. I think they have a trial version of the A+ right now that you could get and see if you like it.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

We used some program at school to help us out, but it didn't really help. That programs website had a training thing you could buy that supposeably shows you all the questions on the A+, and you pick answers, and find out if your right or not.

This is the program:

transcender not sure if that will help me if I buy the one that has all the A+ questions.

Also don't know if I should do stunt driving for work on computers. I am good at both.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Dang bro your legs are messed up already if you do stunt driving you'll probably lose function of your arms too . I'd keep studying to get into a computer job lol. Much better for your health .

Oh and what areas do you struggle with the most on your tests? For me it's the highly technical questions on different versions of wi-fi for instance and socket numbers and pins and specifics of RAM and so forth. So what I've done is drawn up a list of all that stuff I need to memorize and I've got most of it memorized now I'm almost ready for the test. Anyways what I'm saying for you is try to find out what sort of things are giving you trouble on those practice tests then try to focus on learning those things.

Also try getting into a repair shop or bestbuy or something without the A+, it'l probably be a little bit harder to get in but you just might. Especially if they can tell you know what you're doing hands-on as you claim you do.


----------



## Peterdeol (May 6, 2010)

ahhh... good old transcender... they were amazing during the NT days.
not so much more


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Always use www.certguard.com to see if a site is legit go to their braindumps section and type in the URL of the site and it will tell you.

People who use braindumps are idiots and have no business being in IT. Infact people who use braindumps have devalued the IT industry and as a result the wages have gone down.

Take this for example: A guy came to work at my place who was an MCSE, I had just passed my A+ the guy didn't even know what a Vlan was and what the differences between share permissions and NTFS permissions where. He got sacked because he ended up leaving the backup tapes in a corridor in a box and cleaner threw them out.

Paying someone to take the test for you is even worse than braindumps because you will get certified and you may even get employed but will you know what you are doing when your boss says install these dimms in dual channel mode please? will you know what he is on about? or what if he says tell me what the IP address is of your computer will you know what to do?.

The biggest mistake you can make whilst studying for the A+ is to over study do not do this you will burn yourself out.

Good practice exams are not free and they are not cheap just like good computer equipments. www.boson.com is the best for the A+ I have seen I had a chance to review the exams after I had past my A+ and it is far superior to the preplogic and transcender exams I used.


----------

